# Refurbishing a Minikin!



## Herco (20/9/16)

As the title suggests, I am going to refurbish my minikin.

I have the 120w version without the micro usb port.

The main reason for the refurbishment is the chipped chassis. I bought it second hand and its a little beat up. While it is disassembled I can also fix the gaps on the ends when the battery door is fitted.

The result will hopefully look like this, but with a white door:






I wanted to do glossy orange, but I think it will stand out too much.

I have watched a video on disassembly, and it seems very simple. The only thing that is bothering me is the 510 connector.

Has anyone disassembled their minikin and removed the 510 connector?


----------



## Silver (20/9/16)

Cant advise you @Herco but admire your refurbishment project and wish you luck with it
Let us know how it goes and post a pic when its done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Herco (20/9/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (22/9/16)

You don't really need to remove the 510. Just desolder the wires and cover the 510 with prestik or hotglue

Reactions: Useful 2


----------

